# Government Petition



## Finch2702

Hi All

Found this petition on government website and it needs signatures from people going through what we are going through.

https://submissions.epetitions.direct.gov.uk/petitions/49832

Lets raise the profile of the inequality, and get those 3 funded cycles NICE recommend.

Ax


----------



## caz24

done totally unfair some couples dont even get one chance xxxxx lets hope this helps


----------



## Tito

Done


----------



## Vixxx

Done


----------



## Turia

Also done!
Turia x


----------



## MistyB

Thanks Finch2702

I've signed


----------



## jenni01

Also Done!


----------



## Leftleg

Done


----------



## bombsh3ll

Signed it! NHS IVF lottery is a disgrace x


----------



## Haydan

all done!

it would be amazing if this happened!


----------



## jdm4tth3ws

Done


----------



## Princessbubs

Done x


----------



## Maria00

Will sign right away!


----------



## susie7600

Signed!


----------



## Ronny77

Plus 1


----------



## yogabunny

signed x


----------



## Seabob

Done, how can we spread the word 888 signatures is not going to get us far we need everyone on this site to sign up and more


----------



## Bubbles12

Done 

Xx


----------



## Sexki11en

Done here and shared on ******** too.  

All our firends and family know of our struggles so should be more than happy to sign. 

SK x


----------



## nelly1103

what is the petition for i cant see it ?


----------



## kerrygold

Done x


----------



## bk2013

done


----------



## katehe

Done


----------



## michelleobrien2012

done xx


----------



## Chilli Chick

done


----------



## Mozzy

Done, the system as it is is just unfair.


----------



## HopeOneDay

Totally agree! I live in an area of London where no cycles are funded. Totally soul destroying to not give a couple even one chance to have a family. Petition signed.


----------



## [email protected]

done
Mx


----------



## Squiggly

Signed. 

This might be a tricky one to gather momentum since many of us are not comfortable with gathering support from social networking sites. 

I can see the issue about limiting IVF if you've already had a child with another partner. Where would you stop? I think this needs to be taken on a case by case basis.

1 go on the NHS in my area.... rubbish.


----------



## Wisp

Signed!

So glad I found this as my DH and I wanted to start a petition about this. My DH and I were told last year that we are 'not eligible' for IVF on the NHS as he already has two children.  His tests have all come back fine and our infertility issues seem to be related to low progesterone levels in me.  I think it is SO unfair and wrong, as I do not have children myself.  If I had children from a past relationship aswell as my DH, I could understand that the NHS would not fund this treatment.  I was so angry when I found out, I felt like I was being punished for marrying someone who already has children .  It's so sad that this choice is taken away from some of us and I think it's discrimination.  Women can go back time and time again for terminations, how much does that cost the NHS!?  People who have pickled their own livers through alcohol misuse can have a liver transplant! It isn't that I think these things shouldnt happen on the NHS, it's that I think IVF should be available as well, on a case by case basis, rather than this blanket rule they have in some areas.  I pay my taxes, I feel that I should be entitled to treatment too.


----------



## lenwish1day

Hello all, I am currently on my second fresh cycle at the Hewitt Centre liverpool. My sister works within the NHS and sent me this link to fill out in relation to 3 cycles not being approved by Liverpool.It is not the epetition but the survey created by the funding and I think the next step from the petition. I will even ask the Hewitt centre to post it on the walls. The offer of a 3rd round would still apply to those who have completed their courses and not just new patients.

Liverpool have stated that their intention is to stick with 2 rounds of IVF but the National Institute for Health and Care Excellence (NICE) guidance is that to increase to 3 rounds of IVF so it is important that you complete the survey to say you want it to increase. If enough people do this in Liverpool they will need to listen.

The link takes you to a page where you can click on information about infertility services and then at the bottom of the page is the link to the survey. You don't have to complete the whole survey you can just complete the personal details bit and the infertility bit.

https://www.cheshiremerseysidecsu.nhs.uk/liverpool-ccg-commissioning-policy-review.htm

Please post on other parts of this and other forums so we can get as many responses as possible.


----------



## Bailey 77

Done + 1


----------



## smallbutmighty

Done and emailed to close friends.


----------

